

New Application Engagement Metrics from Facebook - joshwa
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2007/08/29/new-metrics-focus-on-engagement/

======
tomek
I'm sick tired of these applications... I'm not logging in any more not to see
notifications which of my friends installed what... Who cares?

------
myoung8
very interesting. this changes things significantly.

